# Help! What is this??



## DW713 (Oct 31, 2019)

Just bought this Fritz Schomburg and noticed this strange bubble in the crown. Can anyone identify what this is? Should I be worried? And is this treatable?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2019)

folded leaf or sheath???


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 1, 2019)

Just looks like some aberrant growth, it happens. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## DW713 (Nov 1, 2019)

Paphluvr said:


> Just looks like some aberrant growth, it happens. Nothing to worry about.



That's good to hear. Thanks for the input.


----------

